# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  come calcolare lo stipendio netto

## moncheri

Salve,
sto per partecipare ad un concorso per COLLABORATORE AMMINISTRATIVO, CATEGORIA B3, POSIZIONE ECONOMICA B3" presso un Comune.
Ho consultato il CCNL ma nello stipendio tabellare si fa riferimento (credo) allo stipendio lordo annuo   http://www.lavoropa.it/archivio/1000...aprile2008.pdf 
Vorrei sapere, anche approssimativamente, a quanto ammonterebbe lo stipendio netto, ho cercato su internet ma non ho trovato alcuna spiegazione in merito. 
Grazie in anticipo.
M.

----------


## Donatocdl

> Salve,
> sto per partecipare ad un concorso per COLLABORATORE AMMINISTRATIVO, CATEGORIA B3, POSIZIONE ECONOMICA B3" presso un Comune.
> Ho consultato il CCNL ma nello stipendio tabellare si fa riferimento (credo) allo stipendio lordo annuo   http://www.lavoropa.it/archivio/1000...aprile2008.pdf 
> Vorrei sapere, anche approssimativamente, a quanto ammonterebbe lo stipendio netto, ho cercato su internet ma non ho trovato alcuna spiegazione in merito. 
> Grazie in anticipo.
> M.

  C'è gente che si è dovuta prendere una laurea, fare lo schiavo per un pò di anni, morire di fame per qualche anno ancora e tirare alla giornata tutt'ora, per scoprire questa risposta!  :Frown:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Purtroppo il discorso è molto vasto, difficilmente troverai qualcosa su internet, meglio secodno me chiedere a qualche collega della tua zona! 
ciao

----------


## Patty76

Ad occhio non credo che siamo molto lontani dagli 800-900 euro mensili, direi.

----------


## moncheri

> C'è gente che si è dovuta prendere una laurea, fare lo schiavo per un pò di anni, morire di fame per qualche anno ancora e tirare alla giornata tutt'ora, per scoprire questa risposta!  
> Purtroppo il discorso è molto vasto, difficilmente troverai qualcosa su internet, meglio secodno me chiedere a qualche collega della tua zona! 
> ciao

  Scusa, forse non sono abbastanza intuitiva per cui non capisco il senso della tua risposta o quantomeno credo di aver frainteso, mi stai dicendo che siccome per diventare commercialisti ci si deve fare un "mazzo" enorme, sarebbe troppo facile ottenere la risposta alla mia domanda così, in quattro e quattr'otto, su un forum?
Ad ogni modo, so molto bene cosa significa studiare, laurearsi, fare gli schiavi, guadagnare niente per anni per poi magari, come nel mio caso, essere costretti a gettare la spugna, quindi non era assolutamente mia intenzione svilire il ruolo di un professionista affidandomi ad un forum, mi scuso se ho posto una domanda inopportuna.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusa, forse non sono abbastanza intuitiva per cui non capisco il senso della tua risposta o quantomeno credo di aver frainteso, mi stai dicendo che siccome per diventare commercialisti ci si deve fare un "mazzo" enorme, sarebbe troppo facile ottenere la risposta alla mia domanda così, in quattro e quattr'otto, su un forum?
> Ad ogni modo, so molto bene cosa significa studiare, laurearsi, fare gli schiavi, guadagnare niente per anni per poi magari, come nel mio caso, essere costretti a gettare la spugna, quindi non era assolutamente mia intenzione svilire il ruolo di un professionista affidandomi ad un forum, mi scuso se ho posto una domanda inopportuna.

  Hai letto la risposta di patty76?   

> Ad occhio non credo che siamo molto lontani dagli 800-900 euro mensili, direi.

----------


## Donatocdl

> Scusa, forse non sono abbastanza intuitiva per cui non capisco il senso della tua risposta o quantomeno credo di aver frainteso, mi stai dicendo che siccome per diventare commercialisti ci si deve fare un "mazzo" enorme, sarebbe troppo facile ottenere la risposta alla mia domanda così, in quattro e quattr'otto, su un forum?
> Ad ogni modo, so molto bene cosa significa studiare, laurearsi, fare gli schiavi, guadagnare niente per anni per poi magari, come nel mio caso, essere costretti a gettare la spugna, quindi non era assolutamente mia intenzione svilire il ruolo di un professionista affidandomi ad un forum, mi scuso se ho posto una domanda inopportuna.

  Non te la prendere era un modo per dire che il discorso è abbastanza lungo da spiegare! Se lo volevi sapere per sommi capi ok, vedi Patty 76, pensavo chiedessi il reale netto in busta e dunque mi chiedevo cosa ci stanno a fare i consulenti del lavoro? Tutto qua  :Wink:

----------


## moncheri

> Hai letto la risposta di patty76?

  No non l'avevo letta, purtroppo più o meno quanto immaginavo... certo che da 1400,00 lordi a 800 netti c'è una bella differenza... alla faccia delle tasse!!!
Grazie per la risposta!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> No non l'avevo letta, purtroppo più o meno quanto immaginavo... certo che da 1400,00 lordi a 800 netti c'è una bella differenza... alla faccia delle tasse!!!
> Grazie per la risposta!

  Ricordo che una volta, alla fine degli anni 90, ci fu un referendum che prevedeva l'abolizione delle ritenute per i dipendenti. Ma nessuno andò a votare .....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## moncheri

> Non te la prendere era un modo per dire che il discorso è abbastanza lungo da spiegare! Se lo volevi sapere per sommi capi ok, vedi Patty 76, pensavo chiedessi il reale netto in busta e dunque mi chiedevo cosa ci stanno a fare i consulenti del lavoro? Tutto qua

  No no, l'ho detto, mi basta approssimativamente, comunque mi hanno già risposto, il netto sarebbe intorno agli 800-900!
Grazie

----------


## moncheri

> Ricordo che una volta, alla fine degli anni 90, ci fu un referendum che prevedeva l'abolizione delle ritenute per i dipendenti. Ma nessuno andò a votare .....

  Siamo in Italia...  :EEK!:  ma questo è un altro discorso!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Siamo in Italia...  ma questo è un altro discorso!!!

  No no .... è proprio un discorso ad hoc ! 
Non ci si può lamentare di quanto il netto in busta sia distante dal lordo ..... se fosse passato quel referendum, tutti i contribuenti avrebbero avuto una busta paga ricchissima, anche se un bel conguaglio da pagare in sede di Unico !

----------


## MONPIR

> No no .... è proprio un discorso ad hoc ! 
> Non ci si può lamentare di quanto il netto in busta sia distante dal lordo ..... se fosse passato quel referendum, tutti i contribuenti avrebbero avuto una busta paga ricchissima, anche se un bel conguaglio da pagare in sede di Unico !

  
Io ero minorenne altrimenti sì che sarei andata a votare  :Mad:

----------

